# 1960 Gmc Engine



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey folks,

Normally I hang out on the Ships section of the Finescale BB, but were just about finished my 1960 GMC 1/2 ton truck and I was wanting to find a model engine close to mine that I could modify. I have a kit with the resins upgrades of the hood and tail gate, but no correct engine. Can some of you experts take a look and give me your opinion of or knowledge of what engine I can modify to make a (close) copy of my 305 V-6.

This was the first V-6 made by detroit, 305 ci, 150 hp, 4.25" bore 875 lb monster, Yes it is a gasoline engine

http://community.webshots.com/album/128396046ovtBoZ/2

Thanks Jake


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

Jake, 

Any way you make that V6, it's either going to be some serious scratcbuilding, or massive kit bashing. You might take a look at any of the Chevy 396/454 engines in muscle car kits though, to start with, then rework the heads for the correct exhaust porting, and those fairly narrow valve covers. Intake manifold" You are probably looking at scratchbuilding one.

Art


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

A guy named Jolly Goodfellow has a great site on '60-'66 GMCs, including lots of pictures you can use for reference. A Google search for his name should turn up the link, I can't think of it off the top of my head.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm a member of Jolly's truck site & Club and have my truck link ther as have worked with Jolly on a ton of stuff. Thanks for the replys. I guess I'll start with a routine V-6 block does anybody know if any of the car kitscome with a v-6?. I'll also post this as a new question.

Jake


----------

